

Ask HN: What is a great training program for scrum/agile? - eibrahim


======
ytadesse
Well, I used to work at IBM alongside Scott Ambler. He is one of the
international though-leaders in regards to Agile. He's a good guy and has
amassed a great collection of scrum/agile related materials online on his
personal site @ <http://www.ambysoft.com/onlineWritings.html>

Hope this helps.

